# If you could wipe one race for the 40k universe who would it be



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

hey guys 
just wondering yano 
if you could wipe one race from the 40k galaxy what would it be 
mine would be the smurfs i just hate them so much lmao 
(btw you can pick indivdual groups if you wish)
what would yours be ??


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Definatly the UltraSmurfs...maybe some kind of dormant mutation in their gene-seed heh heh...


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Chaos Deamons...not so much ban them, but put htme back where they belong as part of Chaos SM.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

The Tau spring to mind.. bunch of silly anime-communists.. The idea is that all the races in the 40K universe are slowly dieing off, either through internal fights, corruption, chaos madness, or whatnot.. and along come these guys with their shiny new toys and every year they make a new kind of suit with even more uberness and whatnot..

Besides.. they're a bunch of Xenos.. and fishy ones at that. 

On a side note.. does 'Xenos' count as a race?
Or 'Heretics'?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Can I get a reason for the Ultramarine hate? I have no idea why new, younger players hate them so much.


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> Can I get a reason for the Ultramarine hate? I have no idea why new, younger players hate them so much.


tbh mate i just think its because they just so over rated 
an there the poster boys of gw 
dunno why if im honest


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Most of the things mentioned so far are factions not races.. oh well. I personally would love to see the Eldar finally die off completely.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Younger players in this case would seem to be 15 and 17 years old. That is old enough to be in the hobby for 2-4 years, and start to appreciate that EVERYBODY plays ultramarines, enough to hate the site of them. 
And as a "younger" gamer myself DOWN WITH THE ULTRASMURFS!!!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I've not once had a game against Ultramarines. Not in the whole time I've been in the hobby.


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> I've not once had a game against Ultramarines. Not in the whole time I've been in the hobby.


:O omg lucky you mate 

lol last 4 games i had at gw were against smurfs


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm with Einar, get rid of the Tau. But then again I'm an old fart, so bring back the Squats!! And my Genestealer Cult!!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I've been in and out of the hobby for a decade and I've seen two. Perhaps it's just my local gamers.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Chaos Daemons.

They were a stupid Idea for a Race.

They belong in the CSM codex.

As they are just another stupid branch out/Expansion race, just like DHs and WHs.


----------



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

I personally dont really get the smurf hate, I personally like them but prefer green over blue
on topic, is it possible to kill the squats again? 
btw I'm 18 been playing for 8 years and have only encountered 3 smurf armies and that was in NYC


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

My inner eldarness tells me to say humans and all the branches of near humans (marines, chaos marines). This would leave the necrons, tyranids, (Dark)Eldar, Tau, Orks and chaos which even though sounds like alot of races that leaves most of the galaxy open for those races to expand.

And it would let the eldar get back their numbers.

It also solves alot of the problems in the galaxy. Chaos are weakened considerably, tyranids might loose intrest a bit and the necrons would take a while to find souls to harvest.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

There is only one Smurf player at my GW but his army is pretty much completly unpainted lol. I personaly like the blue, but I wouldn't put the blue near a Space Marine because of smurfhate.

I would say give CSM back their Deamons.


----------



## ^wolves-call^ (Jul 28, 2009)

um smurfs or not. well as an sw player and orks player the smurfs have to go. well i look at it this way there are better sm chapters out there then the smurfs i just dont see what the big deal is with them (but thats just me) big shout out to all wolf kind


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Never played against a UM player.
I would like to kill off the Necrons along with the C'tan


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

Orks, because that would make even more Orks, and you can never have enough Orks.


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

Who says I haven't already?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Cocakoala said:


> My inner eldarness tells me to say humans and all the branches of near humans (marines, chaos marines). This would leave the necrons, tyranids, (Dark)Eldar, Tau, Orks and chaos which even though sounds like alot of races that leaves most of the galaxy open for those races to expand.
> 
> And it would let the eldar get back their numbers.
> 
> It also solves alot of the problems in the galaxy. Chaos are weakened considerably, tyranids might loose intrest a bit and the necrons would take a while to find souls to harvest.


And who would the Eldar use as Tyranid/Ork/Necron bait? :wink: Last few large-scale conflicts the Eldar took a beating from the Nids and Necrons... they NEED those pesky Mon-Keigh.

As for my vote? Necrons. Slap a big ol' magnet on a tomb world and delete their memories :wink:. Why wipe them out? My Nids see no point in killing/consuming them...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Squats! but....i think the tyranids did that for me!


----------



## Champion Auzias (Apr 30, 2009)

Also Necrons. Old ass codex with silly old rules. Just a boring army in my eyes, and really, there is no reason to take unit aside from Warriors, Lords, and Monoliths. 

Also, C'tan are b*stards.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Squats! but....i think the tyranids did that for me!


Mmmm... Squatghetti with Squatballs! :laugh:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I would like to see the black legion die off and finally die leaving the specialist chapters of CSM left to fight.

A marketing ploy from my view would be to "kill" off the Eldar and release the DE within this to promote them by using the fact that they have been raging a war inside the Webway for superiority.


----------



## Prepirate1 (Jul 29, 2009)

As yoda once said. "Fear leads to anger, and anger leads to hate". So this hate for Ultramarines is obviously just fear in disguise. 

I feel the Deamons should be wiped off the face of the 40k earth. For the sake of capitalism it's not fair that they should be able to play their armies in two diffrent games!!!!!! I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## Decimus (Jul 20, 2009)

"Brutish Orks'. Must be annihilated or the whole universe is in peril from their stench."

-Angau, Dark Reaper Exarch


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

Rattlings! the must die... horribly! they remind me of Frodo (LOTR) . comme on people...space hobbits????????


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Please... somebody...anybody

VIRUS BOMB MACRAGGE!

I am sick of seeing those smurfs everywhere whenever I try to check something on the GW website.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Marines aren't a race.

For a race, I'd nominate Humanity.
These descendents of knuckle-dragging primates are a cosmic joke, and have no place in the true galactic hierarchy.

go the pointy ears.


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> I've not once had a game against Ultramarines. Not in the whole time I've been in the hobby.


12 Years of playing I've never played against an Ultramarine either. Don't get me wrong... I don't care for them either, but it has nothing to do with their presence on the table top. It more has to do with their Mary Sue nature. GW needs a poster boy. If it weren't the Ultramarines it'd be something else.

I personally think orks should just disappear. I hate the whole "we're so fucking stupid we can do anything" thing. I'm sorry... tying a rock to a stick doesn't make a gun. "But... but... the Waagh!" But bite me. If one ork got his GED their entire society would crumple. He'd realize you can't tie a lasso to a rock and fly it through space... what's more how did they get the idea to go into space in the first place if they're so stupid. 

"But d00d, they're so funny." No, no they're not. Orks are just one big dumb joke that went too far. Oversights in the rules for 5th edition also turned them into a loaded hand gun. You're a skilled combatant, come home to an infant holding a hand gun and it shoots you. Your skills as a combatant aren't in question but the responsibility of the parent leaving the gun around will come into question. In this case the orks are the loaded hand gun, most ork players are the infants, and GW is the irresponsible parent in question. Of course, there are many infants playing many armies (SM come to mind too) and GW has screwed up their children for decades. Also it doesn't take orks to have me bothered by 5th edition.

I'm not the most mastered 40k player. I have my losses, but every now and then you walk away from a game thinking "nothing I could've done better with my army would've allowed me to win that." I don't think that as often with any army as I do orks. It's almost as if, you can build a take all comers army and stand a chance at some of the more difficult armies, and if you play the missions you always stand a chance. Against orks that same feeling doesn't exist. I feel like I'd have to build to take them on specifically, but then lower my chances against any other army. So when the loaded handgun that are orks gets left around for any infant to find gets picked up by a trained combatant, i.e. a skilled 40k player, it becomes an even more heinous struggle to beat them on the board.

After all of that as an army I don't mind orks. Their lore just offends my rationale. 

Note to readers: No I don't just hate orks because they're a good army that I must try to beat. Were that true I'd have to spend some time hating on Chaos which I just don't. I actually like a challenge.

Note to ork players: Please do not take my post personal. I'm mostly joking around. Besides all of the ork players on these boards are the skilled players with a loaded gun, and not the infants. Since you're the skilled players, my post isn't directed at you, or even the infants. You skilled ork players can understand comedic satire. And I'd never insult an infant... if they could read.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Tyranids. Fluffwise they're just shitting on everything, the universe doesn't need them. Same goes for a lot of races.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

nids, just a pain from some other galaxy, they should go home and leave us to fight amongst ourselves


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Tau - I hate them. I don't even know why. Just something about their fluff. Maybe it's the fact that they're a tiny empire that has managed to create some of the most powerful weapons in the game, or maybe it's their suprisingly optimistic view of the 41st millenium.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd like to land a drop pod right on top of Mameus Calgar. I wouldn't mind that at all. But that's just because I hate the Ultramarines in general.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

wouldnt mind the Tau gone...Damn mushy blue skins or maybe the Necrons, Damn not so mushy silver skins lol


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Well i'd have to say SM's especialy ultrsmurfs but TBH that goes without saying.

If i had to get rid of another race it would probably be...tau.I just hate those guns and tbh they don't do too much in the region of influence in the galaxy.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I hope the nids all die as result of the hive minds exploding, killing all nids.
And the chaos daemons factories all blow up so no more can be made.

Hate 'em both.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

SpacedGhost said:


> Wall of text about Orkzis!


I will admit the whole "Subconscious telekinesis" thing is kinda dumb.
But just about everything else to do with the Orks is sound and reasonable.

Rules-wise yes, they do need a bit of revising, with the coming of 5th ed, they got a huge boost.

I mean, Nob Bikers, there's actually no ranged weapon in the game that can leave them without a save; other than Wind of Chaos / Breath of Chaos, and those are 2 very specific weapons.
And it doesn't even instant-kill them, so it's not _particularly_ effective.
If they couldn't be taken as troops, then that'd be ok.


Anyway, I too have never played against Ultramarines, but I don't really play that often.
I've seen a few Smurf armies, but most of the people at my gaming club have quite varied chapters.

I don't think any races should be nuked.
Except Squats, again.


There are a few races which you're inclined to hate a bit, because they're basically gonna kill everything.
Nids, will eat everything.
Necrons, will kill everything, and when the Void Dragon awakens, all Imperium technology will kick the bucket; THE NIDS ARE SCARED OF THEM FOR CHRIST SAKE!
Daemons, they'll eventually overrun the galaxy, from the constantly growing rifts in the warp-real space barrier.

But I wouldn't have any of them _gone_, they're all an important part of the game.


And I don't understand why the Tau hate.
They're fucking geniuses with incredible technology and plentiful resources (due to fairly low population over a small area); THAT is why they have such good weapons, because they aren't stretched too far.
"But, they've fish heads!" No, they aren't, they're a humanoid race; just like Orks, Eldar, and various other, less important races.

The main reason the Tau are doing so good is because they haven't failed, they're still developing their technology.
You think the Imperium couldn't have made that stuff before the fall?
Of course they could, they'd done pretty damn well for themselves; they're just too fucking useless to develop new technology, so they hang on hard to what they have.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Winterous said:


> And I don't understand why the Tau hate.
> They're fucking geniuses with incredible technology and plentiful resources (due to fairly low population over a small area); THAT is why they have such good weapons, because they aren't stretched too far.
> "But, they've fish heads!" No, they aren't, they're a humanoid race; just like Orks, Eldar, and various other, less important races.
> 
> ...


:good: especially the non-fish head part, don't even know where that weird idea started. 
To be perfectly honest, I think that if I had the choice to wipe a race out, it wouldn't be a new one like the Tau or even one of the Imperium groups. It would be one that had been in the galaxy for far too long and should be ending their time to let the young races have a go. The two main ones here are the eldar or the necrons, so I'll settle on eldar.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I nominate whiny players that insist they're right on everything and your game ends up being half exploring the rulebook.

That's a race, right?

I don't really have any objections other than that. Smurfs are omnipresent, but then again that's like saying get rid of vanilla marines. I'm always up for an easy win though, so I don't mind vanilla marines.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: Agreed. We got a new player at my LGS who does that......And he plays ultrasmurfs WHY GOD WHY??!?!?!!!?!!?!!?! Anyway i would probably wipe out the emperor. Why won't he just f***ing die. I mean in the rulebook, he has no skin, he's just a skeleton :shok:. Also technicaly SM are evil. Look at it from a CSM point of view, and a tau, and an eldar, and every other race. lol


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Culler said:


> I nominate whiny players that insist they're right on everything and your game ends up being half exploring the rulebook.
> 
> That's a race, right?


*cough*
I think I fall under that category :cray:
Although 98% of the time I AM right, so it's all good 



123birds said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: Agreed. We got a new player at my LGS who does that......And he plays ultrasmurfs WHY GOD WHY??!?!?!!!?!!?!!?! Anyway i would probably wipe out the emperor. Why won't he just f***ing die. I mean in the rulebook, he has no skin, he's just a skeleton :shok:. Also technicaly SM are evil. Look at it from a CSM point of view, and a tau, and an eldar, and every other race. lol


Yeah, poor Noise Marines keep getting oppressed by the boys in blue!
Look at the guys, they're just flaunting their sexuality, and the bloody Smurfs come and ruin their fun!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It wouldn't be a race. It'd be a handful of named individuals who are so cliche and bland that they just need to go. Marneus Calgar, Cato Sicarius (I never liked him, even though he's a newcomer in the grand scheme of things), and Abaddon the Despoiler all come to mind.

Although, if it were actually presented as an option, for the betterment of humanity in the 41st millenium? Tyranids. Humanity has dealt with Orks for something like thirty thousand years-- I think the greenskins would've figured it out by now if they were going to destroy mankind. The Eldar and Necrons aren't numerous enough to be a serious threat to humanity, although they're horrendous local threats where they are, and require the Astartes to effectively combat. The Tau aren't warp capable, and are confined to their little pocket of the galactic east. So, that brings us to the hive fleets, which are killing EVERYBODY, and Hive Fleet Leviathan is making a beeline towards Terra. If the Emperor could magically snap his fingers and make them go away, that'd be the best alien race to get rid of from the standpoint of the survival of mankind.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Texxxxxtas!


Necrons: If the C'tan ever manage to close the rift between real and warp space, Necrons will be the ONLY race capable of faster-than-light travel; even though Nids won't care.

Daemons: If the Eye of Terror grows large enough, they'll consume the galaxy, simple.

Nids: The greatest _current_ threat, Necrons aren't fully awake yet, and Daemons are still limited in their influence.


If you wipe out the nids, Necrons or Daemons will still kill everything in the galaxy, it's just a matter of how long.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i vote all those races mentioned in books and the like that aren't in the game in anyway whatsoever...

can't think of names


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Chaos in all it's forms, thus restabilizing the warp allowing the imperiums forces to get around properly. Also with no Choas (ergo no CSM) then the imperium will be able to re-direct alot of resources to the other areas.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

lawrence96 said:


> Chaos in all it's forms, thus restabilizing the warp allowing the imperiums forces to get around properly. Also with no Choas (ergo no CSM) then the imperium will be able to re-direct alot of resources to the other areas.


Well let's face it, the Daemons are a result of the Warp existing.
The Warp energy just sort of, clumps together, and creates a consciousness.

So, if the Imperium is to function properly, it needs FTL travel.
To have FTL travel, it needs the Warp.
The Warp existing results in Daemons.

And CSM would still hate the Imperium whether or not the Daemons existed.


----------



## Innsmouth (Mar 16, 2009)

don_mondo said:


> I'm with Einar, get rid of the Tau. But then again I'm an old fart, so bring back the Squats!! And my Genestealer Cult!!


Squats actually. Wait, it already happened. Are the rattlings still around?


----------



## Innsmouth (Mar 16, 2009)

lawrence96 said:


> Chaos in all it's forms, thus restabilizing the warp allowing the imperiums forces to get around properly. Also with no Choas (ergo no CSM) then the imperium will be able to re-direct alot of resources to the other areas.


That would make the game much more boring.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I think the Tyranids, mainly because I hate them and their stupid rules, lol, synapse my butt. I think the only people that collect them are Starship Troopers fanatics (the books, maybe the movie). Anyway I hate nids end of story.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't really care, I plan on becoming a demon prince and living around doing whatever I want... I'd get rid of the tyranids


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go with humanity, because then you'd also deliver a death blow to the majority of the chaos pantheon.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

I know the quick and easy answer to this question, an answer in which no one will get hurt at all and all our favs can stay alive....

*
THE SQUATS:laugh:*


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lopspoon said:


> I don't really care, I plan on becoming a demon prince and living around doing whatever I want... I'd get rid of the tyranids


This made me think of something very interesting.
The Dark Eldar would LOVE to torture the Tyranids.
Use the Synapse creatures as a form of psychic feedback
Suddenly, torturing 1 = torturing ALL.



Farseer Beltiac said:


> I know the quick and easy answer to this question, an answer in which no one will get hurt at all and all our favs can stay alive....
> 
> *
> THE SQUATS:laugh:*


I actually know a few people who collected Squats, one of them had something like 3,000 points of the blighters.
I'm sure he'd be pissed if he heard you say that


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

DE always seemed to a marketing ploy and ignore the fluff of the fall of eldar in the orginal text!! there must go!!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Llamafish said:


> DE always seemed to a marketing ploy and ignore the fluff of the fall of eldar in the orginal text!! there must go!!


How are they a marketing ploy..?


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

Winterous said:


> How are they a marketing ploy..?


to sell more stuff, anyone would thought GW trying to make a profit... :wink:

In the orginal Codex it said that all eldar where destoryed within thousands light years, but the only one that fled where the eldar who had not be overcome with "sin" that ruin the eldar and the exodites.... 

Just make me think a whole "new" race against that fluff is annoying.

bit like squats getting eaten by nids coz GW hated them....


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually, Asdruael Vect is the OLDEST eldar individual. Consequently, this has to be taken into account when considering the DE and eldar fluff.

The Dark Eldar aren't overcome by 'sin'...'Sin' is refering to Chaos.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Thousands of lightyears from where?
A few of Eldar survived on a few of the Craft worlds.
I think the Dark Eldar fled into the webway shortly after that.

And there were always the Exodites, they were barely affected at all, they had no warp connections.


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Thousands of lightyears from where?
> A few of Eldar survived on a few of the Craft worlds.
> I think the Dark Eldar fled into the webway shortly after that.
> 
> And there were always the Exodites, they were barely affected at all, they had no warp connections.


can i say i talking old fluff (around 1994)

quote

"Upon the fringes of galaxy the shockwave slew millions of eldar exodites"

Dont think SIN was chaos as slaanesh wasnt born yet? but that into turning to philisopy i fear!!

Still hate DE annoying new fluff lol


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Llamafish said:


> can i say i talking old fluff (around 1994)
> 
> quote
> 
> ...


Oh.
Well Sin (as the Eldar did it) is the ESSENCE of Slaanesh, really.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i want to see nids destroyed! or could then answer everything but world eaters count?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

dark eldar because the whole concept and fluff behind them doesn't make sense to me and they shouldn't really exist but im oldschool and stubborn headed  plus their models look crap.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Winterous said:


> I actually know a few people who collected Squats, one of them had something like 3,000 points of the blighters.
> I'm sure he'd be pissed if he heard you say that



Oh no, not again:laugh:

I think the Demriug should also be wiped out...just to be safe:wink:, can't let a little doosey like that get out:mrgreen:....


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Farseer Beltiac said:


> Oh no, not again:laugh:
> 
> I think the Demriug should also be wiped out...just to be safe:wink:, can't let a little doosey like that get out:mrgreen:....


And the Ratlings, bloody Squat fanboys if you ask me :security:


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Winterous said:


> And the Ratlings, bloody Squat fanboys if you ask me :security:


yes...they are very Squatish if you ask me...

I also vote for Ratlings!!!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

From a gameplay perspective, I dont want to see anyone go. Each race brings something to the table.

From a personal perspective, its a tie between Eldar and Nids- Eldar are the ancient enemies of of the Necron, and it would be befitting to see the necron finally get their revenge on the spawn of the Old Ones. Also, Nids are pretty much animals, without sufficient soul to feed the C'tan, making them utterly useless to the Necrons except maybe target practice.


----------



## Da Eley (May 15, 2009)

I say we make a nice big pile of necron and c'tan and kick them into some random black hole in some long forgotten corner of the galxey.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I vote Necrons, they just have terrible fluff and terrible models. "Behold the unbeatable metal skeletons!!!!!" :angry:


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

As it has been said, but I would love to see Daemons become part of the regular CSM codex again, but I would love to see a couple of things be part of the codex again...
Or see Necrons destroyed. Slowly, so you think those machines MIGHT be feeling pain.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I think all the necron hate may be from having Liths DS'd into the middle of armies, followed by a huge loss because they cant destroy it before it destroys them.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd wipe the universe clean of Chaos. Anything that can get into CQC with my Hammerhead on TURN ONE before I even get to nudge it - and it's standing as close to my table edge AS POSSIBLE - must be squatified. That was a Daemon Prince with wings by the way, a few years ago.

The one and only time in my life I've ever not finished a battle. I suspected cheating, but I never checked up on it..


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay, for those who aren't up to date with Eldar fluff, basically, Slaanesh is born, which creates the Eye of Terror (yes, that _is_ how the Eye was created). Of course, such a psychic eruption will fry the minds of any Eldar within a hundreds of light-years. Some Eldar, who foresawthis, fled on the Craftworlds, the Wraithbone acting as a psychic shield, so their heads didn't explode. Others, simply fled to the Webway, which also protected them. These were the Dark Eldar. They believe that as long as they practice their dark rituals Slaanesh will spare them. As for the Exodites, well, some of the psychic shockwaves would have been powerful enough to take down the Craftworlds (the Wraithbone uses it own psychic abilities to work the ship), so they crashed, and the surviving Eldar became Exodites, they couldn't get back into space, and some technology was lost, but they were still Eldar, and they were still alive.

As for the wiping out Chaos thing, well, Warp travel needs the Warp, and as long as the Warp's around, so will Chaos Gods and Daemons be around, and thus Chaos Marines will follow, and so will Renegade Guard, so... y'know, you can't wipe out Chaos.

I pick Tyranids. They have totally messed up the fluff. At least they'll be destroyed when the Rahna Dandra comes, the final battle, where both Warp space and Real space will mix and be destroyed.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Ironically the only way to stop it is for the Necrons to seal off Warp Space from Real Space, but that of course would result in an instant win for them, and everybody would die _anyway_.

Life's a bitch like that.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Ibut that of course would result in an instant win for them, and everybody would die _anyway_


Except for the Tyranids, that, although not as old and distinguished as the Necron, occupy 1,788,901,406 galaxies.

Oh, and the Tau, because the Ethereals run on Necron juice.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, I'm actually quoting 4 separate posts at once.



MetalHandkerchief said:


> I'd wipe the universe clean of Chaos. Anything that can get into CQC with my Hammerhead on TURN ONE before I even get to nudge it - and it's standing as close to my table edge AS POSSIBLE - must be squatified. That was a Daemon Prince with wings by the way, a few years ago.
> 
> The one and only time in my life I've ever not finished a battle. I suspected cheating, but I never checked up on it..


Ok, how the hell did he manage that?
How far did he move, how far did he assault, did he move your Hammehead?



Cato Sicarius said:


> As for the wiping out Chaos thing, well, Warp travel needs the Warp, and as long as the Warp's around, so will Chaos Gods and Daemons be around, and thus Chaos Marines will follow, and so will Renegade Guard, so... y'know, you can't wipe out Chaos.
> 
> I pick Tyranids. They have totally messed up the fluff. At least they'll be destroyed when the Rahna Dandra comes, the final battle, where both Warp space and Real space will mix and be destroyed.


I agree with that (and said it previously), without Chaos, there cannot be the Warp, they go hand in hand; without the Warp, the Imperium will collapse, because Warp travel is essential to its function.

What's the Rahna Dandra..?
And in that case, all races in the galaxy will be destroyed.
But really, could you explain the Rahna Dandra more in-depth, which race forsees it? Probably Eldar or Necrons.



Iron Angel said:


> Ironically the only way to stop it is for the Necrons to seal off Warp Space from Real Space, but that of course would result in an instant win for them, and everybody would die _anyway_.
> 
> Life's a bitch like that.


Yeah, the Necron's ultimate goal is separating Warp and Real space permanently.
The C'tan have no influence over or presence in the Warp, so eliminating it is nothing but a benefit for them.
The Necrons also have no Warp presence, as they're basically AI.
And the Necrons are the ONLY race capable of FTL travel without using the warp, because they're just that pro.

Why would it kill everyone though?
Because their 'souls' are being cut off?



MetalHandkerchief said:


> Except for the Tyranids, that, although not as old and distinguished as the Necron, occupy 1,788,901,406 galaxies.
> 
> Oh, and the Tau, because the Ethereals run on Necron juice.


Actually, the Tyranids may very well be older than the Necrons; because they aren't originally from our galaxy, nothing like that can be judged at all.

And since when do Ethereals run on 'Necron juice'?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Ok, how the hell did he manage that?
> How far did he move, how far did he assault, did he move your Hammehead?
> 
> And since when do Ethereals run on 'Necron juice'?


Well he started off with a scout move before the game even started. He then moved 12+12 inches in the move and assault phase. He charged some fire warriors (a 6 man squad), wiped them out, then sweeping advanced into my hammerhead.

This was 3rd edition, I'm glad sweeping advance is now out of the game.

And ethereals are clearly Demiurg cyborgs that were Necrons in the past, and since they can't get to their old crypts to 'plug in' they have to eat/drink necrons to stay active :alcoholic:

Of course, that was a joke:shok:


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Who would I wipe out?

Eldar.

You can only do the "we're a dying race" thing for so long before it's time to just say goodbye.


----------



## Virus49 (Aug 7, 2009)

The necrons! I dont know why id pick them. I have nothing against them, its just I value them less than all the other races :biggrin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Well he started off with a scout move before the game even started. He then moved 12+12 inches in the move and assault phase. He charged some fire warriors (a 6 man squad), wiped them out, then sweeping advanced into my hammerhead.
> 
> This was 3rd edition, I'm glad sweeping advance is now out of the game.
> 
> ...


Aah, yes, that was definitely 3rd edition CSM rules.
They were fucking stupid.

You could have 100 points terminator chosen with wings, and 8 attacks each, and bullshit.
Basically.
It was "Upgrade your characters until you win" codex.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

Like i said in an other Thread. remove the tau race from 40k! I HATE TAU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH :angry:

Please don't spam. -TSoH


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Cpt. Loken said:


> remove the tau race from 40k!


Maybe, _just maybe_, you should quit playing 40K instead?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Maybe, _just maybe_, you should quit playing 40K instead?


That wasn't really called for. 

The Tau are irritating sometimes, but honestly, a bolter fixes them just as well as anything else that stands against the Imperium. Learning to fight against Tau has been one of the greatest challenges I've had with 40k in recent memory, and developing tactics which work with the strengths of the Tau in mind in order to deliver my Space Marines into close quarters has been pretty rewarding. Sure, it can be fun when you just massacre an army the first time you play it, but it's a lot better in the long run to actually learn how to fight them and do it well.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I would say the dark elder. No one plays them any more any way and their just....weird! I hate their back ground and their look and evey thing about them!


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Hmm. 

fluff-wise, for the good of the galaxy, I would have to say Tyranids, since they're flowing in increasingly large numbers, and it seems like they'll eat everyone at some point.

for the good of the hobby, I would say that demons should be part of CSM again, and the ratlings ought to disappear...


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Talos said:


> Never played against a UM player.
> I would like to kill off the Necrons along with the C'tan


down with necrons and C'tan. fun to play in Dark Crusade, but I dont like playing against them.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Ascendant said:


> for the good of the hobby, I would say that demons should be part of CSM again, and the ratlings ought to disappear...


Oh geeze, that's discrimination!
People with Dwarfism are people too


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

I cannot understand why people hate the Tau so much, Their tanks have saved my arse many times in combat. Not to mention they have some of the finest APC's in the game (Even without F.O.F.). Anyway my point is their tanks are awesome and everyone else's are Sofa-king-we-todd-ed. 

By the way I would like to reiterate why the railgun on the hammerhead is so big is its made out of aluminum and possibly garolite. Many people complain about it being too big but the materials allow it to be manufactured to its present size without causing too much strain on the actuators that allow it to move up and down. But why GWS engineered the gun to be mounted on the left of the turret I dont know, It really should be on the right.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> I cannot understand why people hate the Tau so much, Their tanks have saved my arse many times in combat. Not to mention they have some of the finest APC's in the game (Even without F.O.F.). Anyway my point is their tanks are awesome and everyone else's are Sofa-king-we-todd-ed.
> 
> By the way I would like to reiterate why the railgun on the hammerhead is so big is its made out of aluminum and possibly garolite. Many people complain about it being too big but the materials allow it to be manufactured to its present size without causing too much strain on the actuators that allow it to move up and down. But why GWS engineered the gun to be mounted on the left of the turret I dont know, It really should be on the right.


Yeah, it's quite an expensive APC though.
It does do the job damn well though, almost as good as the Wave Serpent; the Serpent is though, a MINIMUM of 100 points, 20 points more than a base Fish.
What exactly does a Fish of Fury entail? I've been told at least twice, but I can't remember.

And um, I don't really get what you're talking about in the second paragraph, are you talking about what the actual gun would be made of?
And why should it be mounted on the right? It wouldn't really make a difference.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Winterous said:


> What exactly does a Fish of Fury entail? I've been told at least twice, but I can't remember.


2 Devilfishes fly together then let out their Fire Warriors between the two when parked in a wedge, so that the Fire Warriors can shoot the enemy without fear of retaliation. (Enemies must pass a target prority to shoot them, and they can't assault at all.)

It's a basic tactic, similar to frog hopping.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

For me it'd like to see both DE and Craftworld Eldar go. They're both just nuisances that cause no end of trouble for everyone and so damn arrogant that you just want to punch them in the face and sock all of 'em. Plus the DE are really messed up sadistic bastards, almost as bad as the EC. The ELdar in general are a dying race anyways and I guess that most of this hate is prejudiced but hey I hate elves!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> 2 Devilfishes fly together then let out their Fire Warriors between the two when parked in a wedge, so that the Fire Warriors can shoot the enemy without fear of retaliation. (Enemies must pass a target prority to shoot them, and they can't assault at all.)
> 
> It's a basic tactic, similar to frog hopping.


Oh ok, it'd do the job too.
Target priority doesn't exist anymore though.

I play it that if you shoot underneath a skimmer, it confers a cover save, so it'd still work really.

Like, if it uses anti-gravity propulsion, then things underneath are going to be pushed around, aren't they?
Bullets passing underneath would be misdirected, and pushed directly into the ground, and things like that.
Lasers could be disrupted by the airflow causing refraction; and because light is affected by gravity, that might cause issues as well.

With things like the Valkyrie, there'd be smoke and massive gusts of wind and such.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Oh ok, it'd do the job too.
> Target priority doesn't exist anymore though.
> 
> I play it that if you shoot underneath a skimmer, it confers a cover save, so it'd still work really.
> ...


Hey, you're smart!

Going to try put that in the huse rules here. If it's not already in the rules (I don't have my rule book anywhere close.)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Hey, you're smart!
> 
> Going to try put that in the huse rules here. If it's not already in the rules (I don't have my rule book anywhere close.)


To the letter, I'm pretty sure it doesn't happen.
But when you think about it, 40k is a 2d game with SOME 3d aspects.
When you look at the table from the top down, the Skimmer still blocks LOS.

If I could see an enemy IC COMPLETELY clearly through a Sentinel's legs, I'd still say it's obscured; you're firing through the space a model occupies.
Skimmer DO occupy the space below them, they have a base, and no other model is allowed to occupy that space; you're connecting the dots, basically.

There are a lot of examples of having a completely clear LOS THROUGH a model, Drop pods, open hatches on vehicles, through legs, underneath the ribs of a Carnifex; all of them still count as obscured.
I say, why shouldn't this extend to Skimmers too?


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Nids, they killed off the squats and as a frequent dwarf player in everything and everything I hate them.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Uhh, Space marines. Long live Chaos!

In all seriousness, I wouldn't want any kicked from the 40K universe, they're all good and fun and yet bad in their own ways. I'd much rather see 'Squats' reintroduced instead .


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, I'd say Nids. They just bug me, they have countless numbers, and when they take a world it's not going to be retaken. And how some people said Necrons are only race that have FTL travel without using the Warp, what about the Eldar? Unless I'm mistaken the Webway exists outside the material universe and the warp.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

BloodAngelsfan said:


> Well, I'd say Nids. They just bug me, they have countless numbers, and when they take a world it's not going to be retaken. And how some people said Necrons are only race that have FTL travel without using the Warp, what about the Eldar? Unless I'm mistaken the Webway exists outside the material universe and the warp.


The webway is INSIDE the warp.
Basically, they made a big hole, and erected some supports so it wouldn't collapse.
It's all psychic runes and stuff.

Necrons are the only race that have the technology to travel FTL without using the warp; they use the Inertia-less drive, which is theoretically impossible.
Basically it allows them to defy the laws of physics.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Winterous said:


> ..........And um, I don't really get what you're talking about in the second paragraph, are you talking about what the actual gun would be made of?
> And why should it be mounted on the right? It wouldn't really make a difference.




Yeah, I was talking about the railgun and explaining how it would work if it was real, however since rail guns are a very REAL innovation I could imagine the materials to be very light thus allowing its size. 

As for mounting the Rail gun on the right, It makes more sense if the operator is seated on the right because most people (and possibly intelligent species) are right handed. Its the same principle as if you are holding a rifle underneath your right shoulder as opposed to handling it from your chest.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> Yeah, I was talking about the railgun and explaining how it would work if it was real, however since rail guns are a very REAL innovation I could imagine the materials to be very light thus allowing its size.
> 
> As for mounting the Rail gun on the right, It makes more sense if the operator is seated on the right because most people (and possibly intelligent species) are right handed. Its the same principle as if you are holding a rifle underneath your right shoulder as opposed to handling it from your chest.


Aah ok.

That's it though, the only reason most people (and probably animals on Earth) are right-handed is because of how our brain is constructed.
The Tau brain is going to be completely different, as they have no relation at all to Humanity; and their brain is quite different as proven by the fact that in merely 1,000 years, they went from stone age to space flight XD

And all Tau vehicle weapons are operated electronically, there's only 2 crew in the whole vehicle, and the position on the vehicle would have no bearing on how well they operate it.
It's a good point though, regardless of how irrelevant it is


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Aah ok.
> 
> That's it though, the only reason most people (and probably animals on Earth) are right-handed is because of how our brain is constructed.
> The Tau brain is going to be completely different, as they have no relation at all to Humanity; and their brain is quite different as proven by the fact that in merely 1,000 years, they went from stone age to space flight XD
> ...




2 things; 

I have never seen a "Left Handed" Fire Warrior model manufactured by GWS if you catch my drift. (Tau could be ambidexterous)

So your saying that Tau Vehicle weapon systems are fully automated like in Star Trek? I always assumed the rail gun required a gunner.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> 2 things;
> 
> I have never seen a "Left Handed" Fire Warrior model manufactured by GWS if you catch my drift. (Tau could be ambidexterous)
> 
> So your saying that Tau Vehicle weapon systems are fully automated like in Star Trek? I always assumed the rail gun required a gunner.


Oh no, not automated.
Just electronically controlled.
I mean they wouldn't sit inside and point it; they'd use a joystick or something.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Joystick more like wireless xbox 360 controller along side a big ass sony bravia 10,000,000,000,000


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> Joystick more like wireless xbox 360 controller along side a big ass sony bravia 10,000,000,000,000


Yeah, because secretly Bill Gates is a Tau


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

If that is the case, they should add in the possibility of a 'missifre' aka Blue Screen of Death!


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

tau. definetely. there was no other reason to introduce them as to get anime crazy kiddies into wh40k. and they don't fit into the 40k universe. all strife for total annihilation of everyone else and all of a sudden along come some hippy pokemons trying to unite all peacefully.
i still shake with disgust remembering some white dwarf actually containing "tau stickers". bah! still makes me sick.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I would've said DE (for being out of date, and essentially a faction of Chaos)... but I just started a DE army.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Graf Spee said:


> tau. definetely. there was no other reason to introduce them as to get anime crazy kiddies into wh40k. and they don't fit into the 40k universe. all strife for total annihilation of everyone else and all of a sudden along come some hippy pokemons trying to unite all peacefully.
> i still shake with disgust remembering some white dwarf actually containing "tau stickers". bah! still makes me sick.


I've been playing 40K for 12 years now and when Tau came along some 7 years ago I thought "wow, 40K really needed this." A breath of fresh air.

It's unrealistic and boring to not have a race with Tau's optimistic outlook.

And I hate anime. I love Tau more than anything. Your entire post is a flamebait that failed :nono:

And the "kiddies" mostly play Chaos Marines or Space Marines anyway. So far haven't met a single Tau player under the age of 20...


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I've been playing 40K for 12 years now and when Tau came along some 7 years ago I thought "wow, 40K really needed this." A breath of fresh air.
> 
> It's unrealistic and boring to not have a race with Tau's optimistic outlook.
> 
> ...




well i used to collect tau and my mate who is 17 aswell collects tau

so now you have met tau players under 20 :so_happy:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Started Tau when I was 12... then decided I hated being tactical. Go orks! :victory:


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

> I've been playing 40K for 12 years now and when Tau came along some 7 years ago I thought "wow, 40K really needed this." A breath of fresh air.
> It's unrealistic and boring to not have a race with Tau's optimistic outlook.
> And I hate anime. I love Tau more than anything. Your entire post is a flamebait that failed
> And the "kiddies" mostly play Chaos Marines or Space Marines anyway. So far haven't met a single Tau player under the age of 20...


and i thought: "oh my god. they must be kidding me. this is so unlike 40k." so what? my opinion. 
tau is no age thing anymore as i know tau players over the age 30. but it was back then. 
and i still want those little plasticmen to be gone from wh40k out of afore mentioned reasons. look at the name of the thread (wipe from 40k universe). dark eldar would be my second choice. even though they fit way better to the universe. i just don't like their look. and who actually cares? i don't think gw will kill some races. so just stay calm and relax.


@ rayza: :good: you got it buddy. we all play what we like. it's for fun.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Started Tau when I was 12... then decided I hated being tactical. Go orks! :victory:



Roflz 

Tau are fun, i personally like the anime look its just makes things interesting game wise! Plus i love smashing suits in close combat:biggrin:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Tau - they are just a bit bland and lame fluff wise. kinda boring species.


----------



## Wolvengrad (Aug 12, 2009)

Dark eldar not just because they creep me out but just because they just need to die I've been playing for 4 years now and I have seen one dark eldar army in person and heard of 2 others pretty much and they need to go out of the 40k fluff some how like they were eaten by tyranids or the warp consumed them or something like that


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wolvengrad said:


> Dark eldar not just because they creep me out but just because they just need to die I've been playing for 4 years now and I have seen one dark eldar army in person and heard of 2 others pretty much and they need to go out of the 40k fluff some how like they were eaten by tyranids or the warp consumed them or something like that


Dark Eldar aren't played much because GW has neglected them.
They have old rules, which are difficult to play well, and quite poor models compared to most other armies.
If they were newer, a lot more people would play them.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Actually, the rules for Dark Eldar aren't that bad, and you could win an awful lot if you play well (I suppose the same could be said of any army though). The problem is, no-one who plays 40K _likes_ the idea of an army of murderous, ravaging, pillaging, raping, torturing scumbags, so nobody is going to play them (well, almost nobody). Combine this with the fact that they have models which are awful (or next-to-awful) and you've got yourself unpopular merchandise.

Dark Eldar in a nutshell.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Necrons their bland, and tend to mess with the whole cosmic balance thing. I still laugh when they talk about the stupid robots being able to wipe all life from any 40k planet I mean have you seen some of the damned things that live on said planets, not to mention that if any of the c'tan ever really pissed of a Chaos god, or even the hive mind what remains of their race would be wiped from existence (I mean they are at a fraction of their power yet GW keeps making the fluff seem like they could wipe all life out at any moment)


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

I must agree with lukevalantine, he is quite right.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Necrons their bland, and tend to mess with the whole cosmic balance thing. I still laugh when they talk about the stupid robots being able to wipe all life from any 40k planet I mean have you seen some of the damned things that live on said planets, not to mention that if any of the c'tan ever really pissed of a Chaos god, or even the hive mind what remains of their race would be wiped from existence (I mean they are at a fraction of their power yet GW keeps making the fluff seem like they could wipe all life out at any moment)


They have the potential to dominate planets, they just often don't because they need good leadership.
And if they ALL WOKE UP RIGHT NOW, they would kill everyone.
Good thing that's not going to happen.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> The problem is, no-one who plays 40K _likes_ the idea of an army of murderous, ravaging, pillaging, raping, torturing scumbags, so nobody is going to play them


I don't know what that says about my psyche...

Dark Eldar are actually pretty good game-wise. I just inherited an army, so I guess I haven't played enough yet to judge, but they seem easier than marines. More than nobody wanting to play them; I'm finding no one wants to _fight_ them. Most people insist I play with orks or Marines because DE's to fast, good in cc, whatever. I like 'em, but maybe they should die. Unless they get updated, there'll be nobody left who's going to play against them.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> I don't know what that says about my psyche...
> 
> Dark Eldar are actually pretty good game-wise. I just inherited an army, so I guess I haven't played enough yet to judge, but they seem easier than marines. More than nobody wanting to play them; I'm finding no one wants to _fight_ them. Most people insist I play with orks or Marines because DE's to fast, good in cc, whatever. I like 'em, but maybe they should die. Unless they get updated, there'll be nobody left who's going to play against them.


Wait- what?
People don't want to play you because of the army you play?
Man, they're losers.
I play whatever, and relish the challenge when it's hard!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Its less the race than the player. Some DE players are ass, some are nigh-indestructible. Its just how good people are with the army. They're very powerful but very unwieldy as well.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

primeministersinsiter said:


> Can I get a reason for the Ultramarine hate? I have no idea why new, younger players hate them so much.




I've played since 3rd edition, and I didn't mind them until this edition.
This edition... well, not every Chapter needs to be UltraMarines with different paint, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Now that there aren't custom chapter rules, everybody's just a smurf with different coloured armour... except for Templars and Angels. There's no real differentiation between all the forces anymore. *Gets nostalgic over True Grit & Counter Attack for all marines* 

@Iron Angel: I would be in the 'unwieldy' category. I've played maybe 2 games with DE so far, and won the second through dumb luck more than anything. People just seem to hate playing an army made up of assault troops and fast skimmers.


----------



## biel-tan (Aug 14, 2009)

i go to gw and everyone ( and i mean everyone ) has ultrasmurfs. Down with ultrasmurfs!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

The last 9 games I've played have been smurfs... I don't mind the rules, but I wish more people painted them in a non-blue scheme.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

KarlFranz40k said:


> Younger players in this case would seem to be 15 and 17 years old. That is old enough to be in the hobby for 2-4 years, and start to appreciate that EVERYBODY plays ultramarines, enough to hate the site of them.
> And as a "younger" gamer myself DOWN WITH THE ULTRASMURFS!!!


I am 17 but i've read fluff since i was about 10 or 9 and played dawn of war ever since it was released i've even played Fire Warrior and in my many years i have despised the Ultramarines, the space wolves, and the templars i have always been and always will be a follower of tzeentch and a player of xenos

by the way i've really just now started to play the tabletop game seriously(played small battles with friends since about '02)
"PREPARE FOR THE HARVEST"


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

i'd have to agree with many here, damn ultrasmurfs. but still, i'd wipe out space marines in general. chaos finally took over the immortal throne, and pwned the shit out of the false emperor.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

whiplash308 said:


> i'd have to agree with many here, damn ultrasmurfs. but still, i'd wipe out space marines in general. chaos finally took over the immortal throne, and pwned the shit out of the false emperor.


And what, destroy the primary perspective of the WH40k galaxy?
In doing that, the Imperium would collapse, Warp Travel would be nigh on impossible to accomplish safely or accurately, and that's the basis of the Imperium.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

The squats. Oh, wai...


----------



## The Tomb of Strange (Aug 17, 2009)

I think Daemonhunters are just some massive Rip-off of SM. Why not just make a squad of Daemon =hunters and be done with?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Tomb of Strange said:


> I think Daemonhunters are just some massive Rip-off of SM. Why not just make a squad of Daemon =hunters and be done with?


Err, what?
Grey Knights ARE Space Marines.
What you just said is basically "OMG, Blood Angels are just a ripoff of Space Marines!!1!?7!"


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok,they're both marines, but I think it would make more sense to have them in the same codex. Most of Daemon Hunters non-GK choices are in the Witch Hunter's book. If GK moved into the SM codex, the other Inquisition choices could be in one book.

I don't think it'll ever happen...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Ok,they're both marines, but I think it would make more sense to have them in the same codex. Most of Daemon Hunters non-GK choices are in the Witch Hunter's book. If GK moved into the SM codex, the other Inquisition choices could be in one book.
> 
> I don't think it'll ever happen...


Once again, it's a separate chapter.
There's a reason they don't incorporate Space Wolves, Blood Angels, Dark Angels, and Black Templars into the 'vanilla' Space Marines codex.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

take daemons and put them back with the chaos marines who love them to death and make chaos whole again. after all when was the last time you heard of an ALL daemon army since the one that hammered the Blood Angels in the heresy? oh yeah and get rid of the ultramarines or have something catastrophic happen to them so they actually seem cool, same with the black legion, we need to bring the other chapters and chaos legions back with their own rules nuff of the nilla marines.


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> oh yeah and get rid of the ultramarines or have something catastrophic happen to them so they actually seem cool...


I believe that was called the Tyranids. Thus, the Ultra Marines are officially cool because something happened to them  What's the problem with lots of people playing Ultra Marines? I guess if they win all the time...

Anyway, nobody likes... oh let's say... Chaos. Oh, wait, that's no good. I like all the races/groups I have heard of, would not want to get rid of any that I can think of.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> oh yeah and get rid of the ultramarines or have something catastrophic happen to them so they actually seem cool


*cough-battleformacragge-cough*


----------



## grob the immortal grot (Aug 19, 2009)

tau
they are simply gay
and also
95% of teens would cry if they saw the Jonas Brothers at the top of a skyscraper about to jump. Copy and paste this if you are part of the 5% that would yell "DO A FLIP!!!"


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

grob the immortal grot said:


> tau
> they are simply gay


Cutting out the lame bit that annoyed me.

I really don't understand the Venusian hate, there's nothing 'gay' or 'stupid' about them.
Just because they aren't a million years old as a race, and have in-fighting between themselves, doesn't make them a stupid race.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Winterous said:


> *cough-battleformacragge-cough*


That's described as a catastrophe, but they seem to have weathered it just fine, what with their full-strength First Company and all.

I say Sicarius replaces Calgar, and Agemann gets pissy and goes renegade. That'd have a lot more impact than losing a hundred guys to a mindless alien horde.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

@Grob the Immortal Grot: Lay off the Tau! without them, there'd be no kroot, and my armies wouldn't have mercenary allies. Don't mess with a race that went from prehistoric to possessing Rail Guns in no time flat. 

Oh, and the Jonas Bros. thing can go in your sig if you want, it means you won't have to type it a bunch.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Cole Deschain said:


> That's described as a catastrophe, but they seem to have weathered it just fine, what with their full-strength First Company and all.
> 
> I say Sicarius replaces Calgar, and Agemann gets pissy and goes renegade. That'd have a lot more impact than losing a hundred guys to a mindless alien horde.


Who's Agemann?

And you can't _really_ kill off Calgar, however much of a nobhead he is, he's one of the main characters in the 40k universe 


But really, losing almost the whole 1st company is kind of nasty, the fact that they're still the 'strongest' is just testament to how much of a Postergirl they are


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Winterous said:


> the fact that they're still the 'strongest' is just testament to how much of a Postergirl they are


Too true. Any other chapter lost its first chapter; there would be serious changes in their ability to do stuff. Apparently, the Ultras don't get ticked by losing 10% of their forces.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Too true. Any other chapter lost its first chapter; there would be serious changes in their ability to do stuff. Apparently, the Ultras don't get ticked by losing 10% of their forces.


10% of their men, and 40% of their ability


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

Ki9ll off the special characters as a whole (Marine, Eldar, IG, Chaos, whatever)!

and GIVE ME BACK MY ZOATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I hate the SMs because theyre sio cmmon, and not evil enough, and theyre too snooty. Good bye to Tau tho


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd wipe out chaos gods. What? They ain't race? Who cares!?


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Tensiu said:


> I'd wipe out chaos gods. What? They ain't race? Who cares!?


:shok:OH! How dare you! lol, no everyone has there own veiws. Can i ask why you would?


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Couldn't choose a race.

But Black Templars are boring, just got something against them.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

jackd334 said:


> :shok:OH! How dare you! lol, no everyone has there own veiws. Can i ask why you would?


Cause they are pure evil. I'm a loyalist, y' know : P
And btw, I'd like to wipe out Imperium. Why? Cause they are also wrong. Killin' everything non-human, in the name of old, rotting corpse? My second army will be Tau, cause IMO they are the only right part of conflict.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

jackd334 said:


> :shok:OH! How dare you! lol, no everyone has there own veiws. Can i ask why you would?


More importantly, HOW?


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Winterous said:


> More importantly, HOW?


Kinda paradoxally, the easiest way is becoming known as Emperor's new form, then die, and let your soul become being of Immaterium. Just like Star Child. Then become powerful enough to fight with Chaos Gods... Eventually do what Eldars want - change whole race into one, God-like being, then beat 'em.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Tensiu said:


> Cause they are pure evil. I'm a loyalist, y' know : P
> And btw, I'd like to wipe out Imperium. Why? Cause they are also wrong. Killin' everything non-human, in the name of old, rotting corpse? My second army will be Tau, cause IMO they are the only right part of conflict.


Here much evil, see much evil, do much evil Mwuhahaha! Evil for me :/ I love chaos :threaten::biggrin: (im not bein threatening btw, just evil )


----------



## Sleedon (Jan 22, 2008)

The Tomb of Strange said:


> I think Daemonhunters are just some massive Rip-off of SM. Why not just make a squad of Daemon =hunters and be done with?


I;d like to state that the Daemonhunters are much more than a rip off of SM. They have a completely different objective than other SM who are the the defenders of humanity. DH are there to make sure Daemons don't come and overwhelm humanity. Because of this they have a host of different equipment and men that are designed to whup daemon ass. Thus the different codex

Next I would like to b*$&h on the DE haters.
Yes the DE are a race of purely sociopathic elves who love to torture things. They may be small fries in the 40k universe but are an interesting army to field. There fluff is interesting as you find out what happened to the eldar who were stupid enough not to have left before the fall. The only reason there models suck ass is that they have not been redone since the 3rd ed I believe. I for won plan on buying an army as soon as the new codex decides to come out ( if it ever does). As you see. There is no reason to hate this army unless you have an irrational fear of bad models or hate losing to skilled DE players.

As for the race that i would love destroyed and utterly annihilated. It would have to be 3/4 of the imperium. I know that it is not a race but it needs to be done. If the other layer of the imperium is destroyed then the race of man will be able to concentrate it's forces in a more reasonable area. Look at the Tau. Because of there size they can concentrate nearly all of there power on single targets. 
As for those of you who would say that is that happened daemons or orks or nids would overwhelm the universe. What would happen is that the super powers of the 40k Universe will fight it out to find out who will be the ones to eat/occupy the new territory. So it would be all for the betterk:


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

Either the Tau or the Necrons for me.

Tau - o hai we just popped out of nowhere and we have all the fancy weapons and anime suits

Necrons - o hai we just awoke out of nowhere and we are more ancient and terrible than of all your previous favourites


I'm not bitter.... XD
Maybe it's because I miss 2nd Edition.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

DeathTyrant said:


> Either the Tau or the Necrons for me.
> 
> Tau - o hai we are a perfectly reasonable race of greater intelligence than mankind and happen to have a japanese sense of style
> 
> ...


o hai i fixd ur speln 4 u

*edit*
Ok, it seems this one was open to misinterpretation.
It was meant as a joke, not a criticism.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Winterous said:


> More importantly, HOW?


Easy enough.

Let the necrons seal off warp from this dimension. Without us having access the warp, the chaos gods can't access this realm, so no more chaos. Unfortunately, this comes with the side effect of having no interstallar travel, making the Necrons the only race with the abilty to travel between planets (Other than the nids, who notoriously avoid the Necrons), meaning that instead of being owned by Chaos, instead we'll be owned by the Necrons.

Thats life for you.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Easy enough.
> 
> Let the necrons seal off warp from this dimension. Without us having access the warp, the chaos gods can't access this realm, so no more chaos. Unfortunately, this comes with the side effect of having no interstallar travel, making the Necrons the only race with the abilty to travel between planets (Other than the nids, who notoriously avoid the Necrons), meaning that instead of being owned by Chaos, instead we'll be owned by the Necrons.
> 
> Thats life for you.


...
That's your definition of easy..?

And also, the Nids DO use the warp to travel, they're just patient enough to do without.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Exactly, thats what I meant.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

If I had to kill anyone or part of a race in the 40k universe it would be the High Lords of Terra - screw democracy see where dictatorship got Horus (before he died) if the Space Marines over threw them and got rid of them it's bye bye red tape hello open war none of theis waiting 3 months before your told your system is under attack and are dispatched back there to find out it's too late.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> If I had to kill anyone or part of a race in the 40k universe it would be the High Lords of Terra - screw democracy see where dictatorship got Horus (before he died) if the Space Marines over threw them and got rid of them it's bye bye red tape hello open war none of theis waiting 3 months before your told your system is under attack and are dispatched back there to find out it's too late.


As opposed to what, finding out by yourself?
Yeah, that's likely.


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

Winterous said:


> o hai i fixd ur speln 4 u
> *edit*
> Ok, it seems this one was open to misinterpretation.
> It was meant as a joke, not a criticism.


Haha, I wouln't have taken it personally even if it was. :grin:

As for Necrons, yeah I know the Necrons (as Raiders) were in 2E White Dwarf Army lists, but I didn't mind that too much. I
only got a bit peeved when they turned them into this brand new mega-threat.
I'm stuck in my ways a bit.


----------

